# rtorrent configuration problems [SOLVED]

## Lethality

```

# Maximum upload rate in KB/s

upload_rate = 500

# Tracker settings

#ip = 127.0.0.1

use_udp_trackers = yes

port_range = 15350-15355

# Close torrents when running low on disk space

schedule = low_diskspace,5,60,close_low_diskspace=500M

#Views and ratio groups

view_add = view_group_1

view_add = view_group_2

group.insert_persistent_view = group_1

group.group_1.ratio.enable=

group.group_1.ratio.min.set=100

group.group_1.ratio.max.set=150

group.insert_persistent_view = group_2

group.group_2.ratio.enable=

group.group_2.ratio.min.set=100

group.group_2.ratio.max.set=800

# Watch a directory for new torrents

schedule = watch_directory_1,5,10,"load_start_verbose=/files/torrents/auto/*.torrent, view.set_visible=view_group_1, d.set_custom1=/files/torrents/complete/"

schedule = watch_directory_2,5,10,"load_start_verbose=/files/torrents/seeds/*.torrent, view.set_visible=view_group_2, d.set_custom1=/files/torrents/complete/seeds/"

schedule = untied_directory,5,10,stop_untied=

#schedule = tied_directory,5,10,start_tied=

# When the ratio is reached; move the files and delete the torrent

system.method.set = group.group_1.ratio.command, d.close=, d.erase=, "d.set_directory=$d.get_custom1= ;execute=mv,-u,$d.get_base_path=,$d.get_custom1="

system.method.set = group.group_2.ratio.command, d.close=, d.erase=, "d.set_directory=$d.get_custom1= ;execute=mv,-u,$d.get_base_path=,$d.get_custom1="

# Directories

directory = /files/torrents/working/

session = /files/torrents/session/

```

I want to have two groups where the main difference between these is the max ratio. Normal torrents should have a ratio of 1.5 and 'seeder' torrents should have a ratio of 8.0. When the ratio is reached the torrent will be removed and the downloaded files moved to their respective directories (../complete/ and ../complete/seeds/).

Right now rtorrent keeps on downloading far beyond the ratio of 8.0 and doesn't stop at all. I think I misconfigured the system.method.set= command.

Also, is it possible to have custom views mapped to the number keys (1-9)?Last edited by Lethality on Tue Mar 16, 2010 5:45 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## rodoke

 *Lethality wrote:*   

> Also, is it possible to have custom views mapped to the number keys (1-9)?

 I'm pretty sure that's impossible (for the moment). In fact, I don't think you can change any of the key mappings.

----------

## Lethality

I updated the config with help from hlindhe@##rtorrent, even though it's probably correct now, I'm not getting the desired effect. Torrents keep on seeding after the specified ratio :/

----------

## Lethality

```

# Maximum global upload rate in KB/s

upload_rate = 500

download_rate = 6000

# Tracker settings

#ip = 127.0.0.1

use_udp_trackers = yes

port_range = 15350-15355

# Close torrents when running low on disk space

schedule = low_diskspace,5,60,close_low_diskspace=500M

# Group 1 - seed until the ratio is 1.5

group.insert_persistent_view = group_1

group.group_1.ratio.enable=

group.group_1.ratio.max.set=150

# Group 2 - seed until the ratio is 8.0

group.insert_persistent_view = group_2

group.group_2.ratio.enable=

group.group_2.ratio.max.set=800

# Watch a directory for new torrents

schedule = watch_directory_1,5,10,"load_start_verbose=/files/torrents/auto/*.torrent, view.set_visible=group_1, d.set_custom1=/files/torrents/complete/"

schedule = watch_directory_2,5,10,"load_start_verbose=/files/torrents/auto/seeds/*.torrent, view.set_visible=group_2, d.set_custom1=/files/torrents/comp

lete/seeds/"

schedule = untied_directory,5,10,stop_untied=

schedule = tied_directory,5,10,start_tied=

             

# When the ratio is reached; move the files and delete the torrent

system.method.set = group.group_1.ratio.command, "d.set_directory=$d.get_custom1= ;execute=mv,-u,$d.get_base_path=,$d.get_custom1=", d.close=, d.erase=

system.method.set = group.group_2.ratio.command, "d.set_directory=$d.get_custom1= ;execute=mv,-u,$d.get_base_path=,$d.get_custom1=", d.close=, d.erase=

    

# Directories

directory = /files/torrents/working/

session = /files/torrents/session/ 

```

Ok I fixed it now, everything works as expected. I had set two views I didn't use, view_group1 and view_group2. Then I made two views with just the group names and the view_ prefix omitted, which didn't have any ratios set. So the correct views were obviously group1 and group2. group.insert_persistent_view makes a view with the same name as the group and inserts the group into the view.

It works  :Very Happy: !

----------

